# Comunicacion atraves de tecnologia GPS



## wayne (Ene 20, 2009)

Habra alguna manera de establecer comunicaciones con tecnologia GPS para aplicaciones en donde el celular es imposible de utilizar.


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 20, 2009)

No... el GPS es un sistema unidireccional, es decir que el satelite solo envia información, no la recibe

Basicamente hay toda una constelacion de satelites orbitando la tierra... cada satelite solo envia su posicion y la hora exacta hacia la tierra... en tierra el receptor recoge esas señales (al menos 6 satelites) y las compara para saber la posicion actual... 

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/DGPS#Funcionamiento


----------

